
The Coming Data Explosion - iamelgringo
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_coming_data_explosion.php
======
DenisM
I wrote a blog post about it in 2007 with a nice (imho) taxonomy of different
kinds of data we should see in the coming decades.

<http://natureofdata.wordpress.com/2007/11/11/4/>

